# Soda Bread



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

6 cups of flour
2t of baking soda
2t baking powder
3T cornstarch
2t sugar
2.5 cup buttermilk

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.
Combine the dry ingredients. Add the buttermilk all at once and mix thoroughly. Turn out the dough and kneed until it comes together. Form two loaves, remembering to cut crosses into the tops of the loaves. Allow the loaves to rest for ten minutes. Bake at 375 for 40 minutes or until golden and delicious.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Ari-elf, a question - I've tried an Irish soda bread (close enough?) a couple of times with only marginal success. The Irish-American family who gave me the recipe said that it was ok, but not quite there - kinda dense as I recall. It was ok for toast they said. What did I do in your opinion - over kneed? When it just comes together is that the place to stop? I liked the bread but must improve. Any tips? Thanks, David C


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Hello Ari-elf, a question - I've tried an Irish soda bread (close enough?) a couple of times with only marginal success. The Irish-American family who gave me the recipe said that it was ok, but not quite there - kinda dense as I recall. It was ok for toast they said. What did I do in your opinion - over kneed? When it just comes together is that the place to stop? I liked the bread but must improve. Any tips? Thanks, David C



I've  had that happen..it was dense enough that my husband labeled it a lethal weapon. I think over kneading is probably the issue. I generally knead it just till it comes together. I've also found letting it rest of 15-20 minutes help relaxes the gluten if you think you might have over kneaded it.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Ari-elf, I think you are right, I probably overworked it - a failing I have had with bread. I'm also thinking that it would be good with your potato soup recipe you just shared, and also with the Norwegian Salmon Soup (chowder to me) I just put up. I think I would like the bread toasted with either of these. 

Do you do things like fish chowder in Merry Old Scotland? 

Oh - with your admission about the lethal weapon thing I don't feel quite so embarrassed!


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Thanks Ari-elf, I think you are right, I probably overworked it - a failing I have had with bread. I'm also thinking that it would be good with your potato soup recipe you just shared, and also with the Norwegian Salmon Soup (chowder to me) I just put up. I think I would like the bread toasted with either of these.
> 
> Do you do things like fish chowder in Merry Old Scotland?
> 
> Oh - with your admission about the lethal weapon thing I don't feel quite so embarrassed!



Heh. Yeah..he offered to use it as a building brick  We have a soup called Finnan  Haddie, which is a smoked fish soup.


----------

